# nonwoven



## Zazula (Sep 12, 2008)

Μιλάμε για τα Nonwovens. Η ΙΑΤΕ το δίνει *μη υφασμένο*, *μη υφάνσιμο*, *μη υφαντό* — ακόμη και *μη πλεκτό*. Γνωρίζετε αν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη, καθιερωμένη απόδοση;


----------



## Elsa (Sep 12, 2008)

Σε στεγανωτικά υλικά που το έχω συναντήσει, το λένε *μη υφαντό* (μερικοί το γράφουν μη-υφαντό, αλλά μάλλον λάθος είναι, ε; )


----------



## stathis (Sep 12, 2008)

Elsa said:


> (μερικοί το γράφουν μη-υφαντό, αλλά μάλλον λάθος είναι, ε; )


Εντελώς λάθος! 
Το βλέπω αρκετά συχνά τελευταία (σε μεταφράσεις) και τρελαίνομαι.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 12, 2008)

Οι Άγγλοι είναι ωραίοι και κοτσάρουν το _non_ για παραγωγικότατες συνθέσεις χωρίς ενωτικό. Το αντίστοιχο _μη_ στην ελληνική είναι ίσως από τα πιο άβολα πράγματα που μπορεί να 'χει να διαχειριστεί κάποιος. Και γιατί να μη χρησιμοποιούμε το _α(ν(α))-_ ως πρόθημα που να αποδίδει το _non_, αφού είναι πολύ πιο εύχρηστο; Να πούμε, δηλαδή, _ανύφαντος_ ή κάτι τέτοιο; Εμένα πάντως δεν μου χτυπά άσχημα στο γλωσσικό αισθητήριο (υπάρχουν και επώνυμα Ανυφαντής κλπ).

@Έλσα: Και 'γώ στο χώρο των στεγανωτικών _μη υφαντό_ το είδα, αλλά το χρειάζομαι κυρίως για το χώρο των ιατρικών ειδών, οπότε είπα να ρωτήσω.


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2008)

Το «ανύφαντο» υπάρχει σαν λέξη και σημαίνει «που δεν έχει υφανθεί _ακόμη_». Για το nonwoven η πιο συνηθισμένη μετάφραση είναι «μη υφασμένο».


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 12, 2008)

Υπάρχει και το διαδεδομένο επίθετο "ανυφαντής".


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2008)

Ο ανυφαντής είναι ο υφαντής. Και σαν ουσιαστικό και σαν... επώνυμο.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 12, 2008)

Ποια είναι η ετυμολογία της λέξης ύφασμα; 
Ρωτάω γιατί, αν το καταλαβαίνω καλά, στην λέξη εμπεριέχεται η έννοια των ινών κάθετα πλεγμένων, οπότε _μη υφασμένο ύφασμα_ είναι λίγο περίεργο, όχι; Ομοίως και _μη υφαντό_. Οπότε ίσως πρέπει κανείς να φτιάξει μια νέα λέξη.


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2008)

Έχει καθιερωθεί στα αγγλικά ο όρος nonwoven (ορισμός Wikipedia: Nonwovens are textiles which are neither woven nor knit, such as felt. Ορισμός Encarta: made of fibers that have been bonded or interlocked by mechanical, chemical, thermal, or solvent methods). Οπότε η κατά λέξη μετάφραση είναι και η ασφαλέστερη, ιδιαίτερα όταν έχει καθιερωθεί κι αυτή.

Από σελίδα του «Κέντρου Διάδοσης Επιστημών & Μουσείου Τεχνολογίας»:
Μη υφασμένα υφάσματα

Τα "μη υφασμένα" (non woven) είναι υφάσματα που παράγονται απευθείας από ίνες, παρά από νήματα, όπως συμβαίνει με τα υφαντά και πλεκτά υφάσματα.

Τα "μη υφασμένα" υφάσματα έχουν πολλές εφαρμογές. Χρησιμοποιούνται σαν απορροφητικά πανιά καθαριότητας, φίλτρα υγρών και αέρα (π.χ. σε αυτοκίνητα), στα νοσοκομεία για την πλήρη "μιας χρήσης" ένδυση του προσωπικού των χειρουργείων, στην υγιεινή των γυναικών και των βρεφών.

Η απλή και χαμηλού κόστους παραγωγή των "μη υφασμένων" υφασμάτων, τείνει να διευρύνει το φάσμα εφαρμογών τους ακόμη και για καθημερινή ένδυση μιας χρήσης!

Αυτά τα υφάσματα χρησιμοποιούνται επίσης σαν ηχοθερμομονωτικά στην κατασκευή κτηρίων, όπως και για την κατασκευή οδοστρωμάτων.​


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 12, 2008)

Υπάρχει λέξη ανύφαντα;

Υ.Γ. Τώρα είδα την παραπομπή του Νίκελ για τον ανυφαντή.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 12, 2008)

nickel said:


> Το «ανύφαντο» υπάρχει σαν λέξη και σημαίνει «που δεν έχει υφανθεί _ακόμη_». Για το nonwoven η πιο συνηθισμένη μετάφραση είναι «μη υφασμένο».


Μα, γι' αυτό άλλωστε κι εγώ στην πρόταση-σχόλιό μου πρόσθεσα «ή κάτι τέτοιο». Πάντως, το «ανύφαντος» στο Μεσαιωνικό δεν αναφέρει την έννοια του _ακόμη_: http://www.komvos.edu.gr/dictonline..._id_TR=&the_lemma_id_KR=2436&the_lemma_id_GEO=

@Ζεφ: Κι εμένα απ' το επώνυμο μου 'ρθε η ιδέα. :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Υπάρχει λέξη ανύφαντα;
> Υ.Γ. Τώρα είδα την παραπομπή του Νίκελ για τον ανυφαντή.


Όχι, τo _ανύφαντα_ ανήκει στην άλλη εξήγηση, για το «ανύφαντο», αυτό που δεν έχει υφανθεί _ακόμη_ — αλλά περιμένει υπομονετικά πότε θα το υφάνουν.


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Πάντως, το «ανύφαντος» στο Μεσαιωνικό δεν αναφέρει την έννοια του _ακόμη_: http://www.komvos.edu.gr/dictonline..._id_TR=&the_lemma_id_KR=2436&the_lemma_id_GEO=


Θα μπορούσαμε να αγνοήσουμε τις παλιές χρήσεις (με ή χωρίς το «ακόμη»). Αλλά γιατί; Αφού και έχει μεταφραστεί πιστά ο όρος και το _ανύφαντος_ αντιστοιχεί στο _unwoven_.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2008)

nickel said:


> Θα μπορούσαμε να αγνοήσουμε τις παλιές χρήσεις (με ή χωρίς το «ακόμη»). Αλλά γιατί; Αφού και έχει μεταφραστεί πιστά ο όρος και το ανύφαντος αντιστοιχεί στο unwoven.


Το ερώτημά μου για τη δόκιμη απόδοση του _nonwoven_ απαντήθηκε και ευχαριστώ. Ωστόσο, ο λόγος που έκανα ένα σχόλιο σχετικά με την απόδοση του προθήματος _non-_ ήταν η τεράστια απόσταση που χωρίζει το εύχρηστο της χρήσης του στην αγγλική από το δύσχρηστό της στην ελληνική — γεγονός που άλλωστε θέλησα να τονίσω (και τη συζήτηση σχετικά με αυτό να προκαλέσω) λέγοντας:


Zazula said:


> Οι Άγγλοι είναι ωραίοι και κοτσάρουν το *non* για παραγωγικότατες συνθέσεις χωρίς ενωτικό. Το αντίστοιχο *μη* στην ελληνική είναι ίσως από τα πιο άβολα πράγματα που μπορεί να 'χει να διαχειριστεί κάποιος. Και γιατί να μη χρησιμοποιούμε το *α(ν(α))-* ως πρόθημα που να αποδίδει το *non*, αφού είναι πολύ πιο εύχρηστο; Να πούμε, δηλαδή, *ανύφαντος* ή κάτι τέτοιο;


Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι τα προθήματα _α(ν)-_ και _αντ(ι)-_ είναι τις περισσότερες φορές αναντίστοιχα του _non_-, οπότε καθίσταται αναγκαίο να καταφύγουμε στο _μη_ (αυτό, άλλωστε, είναι στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις και το ακριβές / σωστό). Όμως, και προς επίρρωση των όσων είπα στο προηγούμενο σχόλιό μου, να επισημάνω ότι οι σχηματισμοί με το _μη_ έχουν την τάση να μη λημματογραφούνται στο βαθμό που συμβαίνει με τους αντίστοιχους που συνθέτονται με το στερητικό _α(ν)-_ κ.τ.ό. Ψάχνω, έτσι, να δω τι πράττουν οι λεξικογράφοι με το _μη+οτιδήποτε_ και βρίσκω τα ακόλουθα:

ΛΝΕΓ (2006): _μη με λησμόνει_, _μη μου άπτου_ (αμφότερα άσχετα με το θέμα μας εδώ), _Μη Κυβερνητικές Οργανώσεις_ (μόνον ως παράδειγμα στο λήμμα _μη_ — καμία λημματογράφηση ούτε για το _μη κυβερνητικός_ ούτε για το αρκτικόλεξο _ΜΚΟ_, πράγμα που θεωρώ παράλειψη του ΛΝΕΓ)

Τα ΛΚΝ και ΛΣΓ (όπως κι όλα τα λεξικά που ακολουθούν) περιλαμβάνουν τα _μη με λησμόνει_ και _μη μου άπτου_.

Κριαράς (1998): πέρα από τα παραπάνω, _μη πόλεμος_ (μόνον ως παράδειγμα στο λήμμα _μη_), ενώ λημματογραφούνται και τέσσερις φράσεις που αρχίζουν με _μη_.

Βοσταντζόγλου: κι εδώ λημματογραφούνται εφτά φράσεις κι εκφράσεις που αρχίζουν με _μη_, καθώς επίσης και τα _μη περαιτέρω_, _μη τάχα_, _μη τυχόν_, _μη χειρότερα_.

Τα ερώτημά μου είναι γιατί να μη σχηματίζεται η νέα λέξη με το _μη_ ως πρόθημα (κι όχι το _μη_ να προηγείται ως ξέχωρη λέξη και να στέκεται άχαρα μόνο του); Έχουμε τόσες λέξεις όπου το _μη_ έχει κολλήσει εδώ και αιώνες με τη δεύτερη λέξη που το ακολουθούσε (όπως στα _μήτε_, _μηδέ_, _μήπως_ και σε τόσα άλλα — αλλά και _μημουαπτισμός_), οπότε γιατί να μη λέμε λογουχάρη _μητυχόν_ ή _μηκυβερνητικός_; Πιστεύω ότι ίσως έτσι θα αρχίσουν επιτέλους να λημματογραφούνται οι λέξεις _μη+κάτι_, των οποίων η έλλειψη από τα λεξικά μας είναι αδικαιολόγητη.

Θα ήθελα να μπορώ να βρίσκω στο λεξικό μου λέξεις όπως: μη αεριζόμενος, μη αναστρέψιμος, μη ανταγωνιστικός, μη αντικειμενικός, μη αποδομούμενος, μη αποδοχή, μη αποκλεισμός, μη αποτρεπόμενος, μη βία, μη βυθιζόμενος, μη γραμμικός, μη διάκριση, μη διαπραγματεύσιμος, μη διαχωριζόμενος, μη εγγυημένος, μη εκμεταλλεύσιμος, μη εκπίπτων, μη εκτέλεση, μη εκχωρίσιμος, μη ελεγχόμενος, μη εμπλοκή, μη εμπορεύσιμος, μη εξαγοράσιμος, μη εξαιρούμενος, μη επέμβαση, μη επικάλυψη, μη επιστήμη, μη επιστρεφόμενος, μη επιχειρησιακός, μη εργάσιμος, μη ευκλείδειος, μη εύφλεκτος, μη καταστροφικός, μη κερδοσκοπικός, μη κυβερνητικός, μη λειτουργικός, μη μαγνητικός, μη μεταλλικός, μη μεταφερόμενος, μη μηδενικός, μη μόνιμος, μη νοσογόνος, μη οικονομικός, μη οργανωμένος, μη παραγωγικός, μη παραμετρικός, μη περιοριστικός, μη πλεύσιμος, μη πληθωριστικός, μη πόλεμος, μη προγραμματισμένος, μη προφορικός, μη πρωτεϊνικός, μη πτητικός, μη πτυχιούχος, μη πυρηνικός, μη στεροειδής, μη συμβατικός, μη συμψηφισμός, μη συνδικαλισμένος, μη συνεργάσιμος, μη σωρευτικός, μη τακτικός, μη τοκοφόρος, μη τράπεζα, μη τρέχων, μη τρόφιμα, μη υφασμένος, μη χρηματικός — αλλά και αρκετές άλλες που γεννιούνται καθημερινά στην ορολογία των επιστημών καθώς και στο λεξιλόγιο όλων μας, και των οποίων η σημασία δεν είναι πάντα και τόσο αυτονόητη. :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2008)

Εξαιρετικά εύστοχη η παρατήρησή σου, Ζαζ. Λεξικές μονάδες όπως «μη αναγνώριση» ή «μη υλικός (π.χ. πολιτισμός)» ή το κατεβατό που μάζεψες και τρέχα γύρευε πόσες άλλες έχουν το ίδιο ακριβώς βάρος με τις λέξεις από στερητικό, ωστόσο δεν εμφανίζονται στα λεξικά, ούτε καν στο κάτω μέρος, εκεί όπου θα βρεις π.χ. το «αβύθιστος» στο ΛΝΕΓ. Αν μη τι άλλο, αν τις βλέπαμε πιο συχνά στα λεξικά, θα ξέραμε ότι *δεν πρέπει να βάζουμε ενωτικό ανάμεσα στο μη και τον ονοματικό τύπο*. Δεν θα συμφωνήσω, ωστόσο, με την ένωσή τους, κυρίως επειδή το «μη» έχει δικό του τόνο, και ξεκάθαρο μάλιστα.


----------

